# Elk Brewing bottles Kittanning PA how tough?



## oldcrownbock (Dec 26, 2010)

I did some research and found these are nice embossed bottles with Deer/elk on them my daughter loves these type bottles I seen some older ones on Bruce's site how tough are these? are blobs & quarts tough bottles?

 Any other bottles you can think of with Deer/Elk? she has two Buckeye Bottling works

 Consumers in Virginia I seen do.

 Pennsylvania collectors chime in...........

 Thanks in advance


----------



## hbgpabottles (Dec 27, 2010)

A ladies leg Baltimore Loop with circle slug plate...amber of course? A little tough without a photo...Kittanning is from the North West part of the Great State of Taxes...I've dug a few and seen a few. I'm sure local collectors would have some interest. The one thing though for PA sodas and beers is that there is quite a variety in color. We Harrisburg collectors are blessed with some beautiful color variations, which of course translate to rarity and value....


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Thanks for post you have any for sale?


 Rick


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Rick,

 Happy Centlivres to ya. Just thought you could do with a visual aid.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 From Tray Man.

 Looks like there might be a coupl'a different elk heads: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks to Bruce Mobley.

 Does an Elk Run from Punxsutawney count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 You could probably get one'a these for a few bob:


----------



## hbgpabottles (Dec 27, 2010)

Whooops I stand corrected. I was thinking of the Punxy bottle. My oh my...age what it does to the brain. Sorry guys!


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 27, 2010)

Also check out the Flaccus Brothers jars.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2010)

> I did some research and found these are nice embossed bottles with Deer/elk on them my daughter loves these type bottles...
> Any other bottles you can think of with Deer/Elk? she has two Buckeye Bottling works


 
 Hey Rick,

 Did a little further lookin. Seems like one could make a pretty interesting collection of Elk's Heads

 Here's a pair of Kittaning crown tops @ BuyItNowville.

Another from Trenton, at a prix fixe price.

 Here's a modern Elk.





 Here's a Washington druggist, and a Toledo druggist with high starting bids.

 Nice labeled one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Some sodas:

 "ST LOUIS            	1	S	 	MO	C	24?	"ELK B/C"(C/M) 
 ST LOUIS        	1	S	 	MO	L	24?	"ELK B/C"(C/M)-Aqua     
 WEST POINT         	4	S	 	NE	L	7	"ELK B/C"-Elk (P)      
 ST LOUIS           	1	A	 	MO	C	22	"ELK B/C"-Elk Head(P)              
 LEAVENWORTH        	1	S	 	KS	C	6+	"ELK'S B/W"-Elks Head(P)   " From.






 #370 for sale @ $40 From here.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)

Somebody say ELK? [] These are from E L Kearns, Trenton NJ


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 27, 2010)

I love color on the Elk Run bottle thanks everyone so far for your post.

 Cyberdigger you have any extra for sale? thanks for posting


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is two from the same VINCENT'S SODA BOTTLE AUBURN MAINE


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

VINCENT'S SODA BOTTLE AUBURN MAINE


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 27, 2010)

Them ACLS are killer how tough are they?


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

JESSE MOORE HUNT SANFRANCISCO CA+KY WHISKEY BOTTLE ELK


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)

Tell you what.. pick one of them in that photo of mine up there, and make a donation to the forum.. I will send you the one you picked free shipping.. deal?


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow you have a deal that is a great offer We really appreciate it.Tess(my daughter) looked and likes the front one and back one so make it up to you on which one you want to send Front one has neatest pic of deer on it.I make a paypal payment to site? I will make a nice one for the generious offer you are making.How tough are these bottles I am gonna be on look out for them are they soda or beer? thanks again and if you want to part with any others will buy them. 
 I will transfer some money into paypal and then tansfer it over to here you are a great group of collectors give me few days to get it all worked out.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 27, 2010)

Let's not forget the BPOE:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 Then there's these li'l beauties:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





From.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)

Just click that shiny little DONATE button at the top of the page and little Tess will get the tall one, which is in the best condition. Send me a PM or email with your mailing address..


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)

Ouch!


----------



## coboltmoon (Dec 27, 2010)

The ACL's are not hard ones and should be found for $10 or less.  They had a paper label one as well.


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 27, 2010)

Cyberdigger thanks this is great site PMed you


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 27, 2010)

PM received.. your daughter has good taste! []


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 27, 2010)

Surfaceone thanks for research and yes one could make nice collection of Elk related items.

 What are Flaccus Brothers jars?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 28, 2010)

Steve/cobaltbot had it exactly when he said, "Also check out the Flaccus Brothers jars."
















  These superb photos and many more thanks to Greg Spurgeon.

Right here, is a great article on _The Dating Game: The C.L. Flaccus Glass Co._ by Bill Lockhart, Pete Schulz, Carol Seer and (our very own) Bill Lindsey.




Available @






 "Uncle Sam on the Merrimac" covered dish, c. 1898.
 Attributed to Flaccus. Civil War memorabilia" From.


----------



## oldcrownbock (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is Pic of Tessa with bottle Thanks Roger she loves it............


https://s1103.photobucket.com/albums/g471/oldcrownbock/?action=view&current=109_2823.jpg


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 7, 2011)

Adorable!! [] What a cute daughter you have!
 ..hey isn't that the bottle I sent??


----------



## oldcrownbock (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep I have not posted pic in awhile forgot how lol thanks for doing it for me.

 Get them interested young they are next generation.

 Thanks again


----------



## bottle34nut (Jan 7, 2011)

oldcrown,

 tried to pm you,  your inbox is full.   i sent out the bottle yesterday.   it is the same as the one she is holding in the photo,  only the smaller size.   greg


----------



## oldcrownbock (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Greg I feel another donation coming on I want to keep a site this good & cool running and support it.

 I got one Of her holding Buckeye bottle will post it once my son gives up the high speed dang xbox live lol.


----------

